# My Rescue Bun - Ruby



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 11, 2012)

I had been looking for a bunny to adopt after the incident with Bugs and Oreo. I was going to adopt a bonded mom/son pair, but the lady changed her mind, which I thought was great, she was keeping them.

I decided to give it a break for a little. I was on craigslist about a month back and read a post that said "WHITE FEMALE RABBIT NEEDS TO BE GONE" Hmm, i thought, so I responded. The lady told me she still had the rabbit and it was free. The area was really bad where she was at, but I convinced my husband to take me anyways. When we got there it was a small sweet family. Their daughter came out holding the bunny in her arms like a baby, and the rabbit just layed there and took it, not one flinch.

I took her from the little girl and I fell in love with her. The woman told me that she was the neighbors and they were going to eat her so they saved her. When I asked them what kind of food she was on, they told me Alpo- dog food, and Fritos. The poor baby was skin and bones and I couldnt believe she was still alive. I loaded her into my carrier and promised her a new life.

Her name is Ruby and I sometimes call her ghetto-bun LOL. She is the most amazing rabbit I have ever met. In the month that I have had her she has gained weight, her coat is shiny and gorgeous and her personality has really exploded. She LOVES romaine lettuce and parsely, carrot treats are her thing and let me not get started with the papaya chunks, she'll leap into your arms for a little piece of that sweet stuff. I let her roam the yard with me and she follows me everywhere. When I kneel down to pet her, she rolls over LIKE A DOG! She chases my kids to play, she doesnt bite and she is just an angel. I needed a bunny like her. I dont know what breed she is, but she's huge. She is all white with gorgeous blue eyes. I'm having issues uploading a pic, so when I get home i'll upload here. 

She free roams my house from the time I get home from work until I knock out at night, way more on the weekend. Her favorite spot to lay - my bed (whether im laying in it or not!), go figure!

I have been kinda staying away from here.. but I am good now. Ruby has helped me soo soo much.

I'll post pix of her when I get home.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

I am so glad you found a good bunny to love! It just brought tears to my eyes thinking about that poor bun living like that. Thankfully, she went to you; you're such a good bunny mama anyway. I'm so glad she found a new life with you and you found a new life with her. Congratulations on your new bun and I can't wait to see pictures of her! She's probably a New Zealand or a white Flemmie, since they were going to eat her. Thats what's commonly used for meat.


----------



## JBun (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so excited to see her! She sounds absolutely wonderful and I'm so glad you were able to rescue her. She seems very happy in her new home


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh BEW are beautiful, I can't wait to see her! It never ceases to amaze me how horrible people can be and rabbits so resiliant. I think they know they have it good and show that they are greatful. Bless you for taking the chance and inviting her into your home. :love:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

:yeahthat:
Yes, she probably would have died if it weren't for you. Can't wait to see some pics! I'm sure she's adorable.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 11, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wonderful!! Post pics


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh I'm so excited to hear this! For whatever reason your story about Bugs and Oreo really struck a chord with me because I could just feel your pain. But this bun sounds like a gem and how great you rescued her and she probably rescued you!!!!! 

Can't wait to see her. So happy for you. Congrats on finding Ruby!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 12, 2012)

That's really amazing. I believe pets come to us at just the right time after something tragic. You and Ruby needed each other, so you were brought together


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you all! She's just amazing. This morning I woke up early for no reason really and I decided to give her a morning run with me. She hopped in my lap and took a nap, putting me back to sleep too!

My phone took a crap, so its not working and I cant get pix on here! Hopefully I have a new ph later and I can finally show you all. 

I'm thinking New Zealand too, because she's not as big as a flemmie should be, at least I dont think lol. I didnt know NZ's came in BEW, but i'm sure my guess was wrong


----------



## Julie Bunny (Dec 12, 2012)

I also never knew that NZ could be BEW but what ever breed she is she sounds like such a social sweet rabbit. I am excited to see pics of her. 
You are both very lucky to have found each other. My Julie is also a meat rabbit. She is an Californian though. She is white with dark brown/black markings and pink eyes.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2012)

wow, ALPO and fritos?? that poor bunny! I'm SO glad you were able to rescue her and give her a proper (and spoiled) life!


----------



## Trixie (Jan 5, 2013)

:yeahthat: Took the words right out of my mouth. Love to see pics!!!


----------

